

Ask HN:What are the best online resources to learn Python? - Rezal

I am starting to learn python and there are a ton of resources. I kind a got overwhelmed with all the available sources. What are the best ones according to you?
======
a3n
In my opinion the best place to start is the tutorial on python.org, for
whichever version of python (2 or 3) you are learning.

Python 2:
[https://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/index.html](https://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/index.html)

Python 3:
[https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/index.html](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/index.html)

Also start browsing through the modules listing, so that you don't reinvent
too many wheels:

Python 2: [https://docs.python.org/2/py-
modindex.html](https://docs.python.org/2/py-modindex.html)

Python 3: [https://docs.python.org/3/py-
modindex.html](https://docs.python.org/3/py-modindex.html)

And the answer to whether you should learn 2 or 3 is:

2, because there are still 3rd party tools that don't support 3. Or because
your friends are using 2.

Unless you know you need 3.

Or if all your friends are using 3 (because that's where a lot of your help is
going to come from).

[https://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3](https://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3)

But it doesn't matter overly much. Unless it does, for your job, but then
they'll tell you.

~~~
Rezal
thanks @a3n. this is really helpful

------
dreamweapon
Two words: "Python Koans".

Basically, these are coding exercises (floating about in various forked
versions) that do a pretty good job at testing your working knowledge of core
syntax (much better than staring at online tutorials, anyway). Including,
importantly, a lot of the fussy stuff you don't think you need to be familiar
with, but actually, you do (and would probably neglect entirely if you tried
to sharpen your skills just by working on personal projects, thinking in terms
of the idioms of whatever language you were most recently working with).

Just find a good weekend, roll up your sleeves, and push yourself through
them. No one will be able to kick sand in your face in an interview or a phone
screen ("What? You don't know about named tuples?") ever again.

~~~
Rezal
Thanks @dreamweapon. I like the hands on approach.

------
jimmahoney
How to Think Like a Computer Scientist Learning with Python: Interactive
Edition 2.0

[http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/inde...](http://interactivepython.org/runestone/static/thinkcspy/index.html)

~~~
Rezal
@Jimmahoney thanks. Just browsed through it. It's an interesting approach.

------
codecondo
This post has been viewed 100,000+ times:

[http://codecondo.com/10-ways-to-learn-python/](http://codecondo.com/10-ways-
to-learn-python/)

the absolute essential starting point for any want-to-be developer.

------
ianox
One that hasn't been mentioned yet is
[http://www.pythonchallenge.com](http://www.pythonchallenge.com), where
answering each challenge correctly leads you on to the next one.

------
pratiksaha
Tutorial on python.org is by far the best If you are looking to start from the
very basics,
[http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/index.htm](http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/index.htm)
explains with very easy examples

~~~
Rezal
@patriksaha thanks for sharing this with me

~~~
pratiksaha
Cheers

------
mjhea0
Learn by example with Real Python -
[http://realpython.com](http://realpython.com)

(I am the co-founder)

~~~
Rezal
@mjhea0 thanks. That's interesting. Will definitely take a look at it.

------
ASquare
[http://pythontutor.com/](http://pythontutor.com/)

~~~
Rezal
@ASquare thanks for your recommendation.

~~~
ASquare
Cheers!

